# Portmaster complains about UPDATING's ffmpeg update command



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 3, 2015)

/usr/ports/UPDATING says that we need to update all dependencies for the current upgrade of ffmpeg. Their instructions for ports-mgmt/portmaster users is to do  `portmaster -w -r ffmpeg` but this only returns the complaint:

```
The argument to -r must match only one port
```
Typically, upgrading multimedia/ffmpeg also upgrades multimedia/ffmpeg0 but I would think they would know that if that is causing this issue.


----------



## protocelt (Jul 3, 2015)

Looks like a possible oversight. Try updating your ports and then trying again. Otherwise which versions of ffmpeg do you have installed on your box? I had the same error when updating my workstation and to solve it, I first deleted multimedia/ffmpeg26 with `pkg delete -f ffmpeg26`, ran the mentioned command from /usr/ports/UPDATING and then reinstalled multimedia/ffmpeg26. It seems for whatever reason, portmaster(8) couldn't distinguish between ffmpeg versions. ffmpeg ports have been again updated today so this may not be needed any longer.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 3, 2015)

`portmaster -wr $(pkg version -e ffmpeg|sed 's/=//g')`

results the same output as I have make the update in the afternoon (e.g.):
(except the Re-install of ffmpeg, was before update)

```
===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
   Re-install ffmpeg-2.7.1,1
   Re-install alsa-plugins-1.0.29
   Re-install opencv-2.4.9_6
   Re-install vlc-2.2.1_1,4
   Re-install youtube_dl-2015.06.04.1


pkg version -x ffmpeg\*
ffmpeg-2.7.1,1  =
ffmpeg26-2.6.3_4  =
```


----------

